# The Wicker Man (1973)



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2002)

Another great Horror movie from 1973 (also the year of The Exorcist).



> From IMDB:
> Police Sgt. Howie, of the Scottish mainland, receives an anonymous letter from the offshore community of Summerisle, asking him to investigate the disappearance of a young girl there. He travels to the remote isle and discovers a secretive, tightly knit neo-pagan society. Being a devout (and rather self-righteous) Christian, he is shocked by the islanders' open sexuality and ritualistic devotion to the "old gods." As the mystery of the missing girl unravels, he begins to suspect that she is a victim of human sacrifice. In the film's chilling final sequence, the truth is revealed when Sgt. Howie meets the "wicker man."



http://us.imdb.com/Title?0070917

Greatest British horror movie ever?


----------



## Dave (Jul 19, 2002)

Also on my list to add. To tell you the truth, I have seen it, but I can't remember much about it. 

It is consistently at the top of those lists of best horror films.


----------



## rde (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm not sure whether it _is_  such a classic. Certainly it's a good film and one that everyone should see at least once, but I don't think I'd put it in any sort of top x list.

Interestingly, the director's cut is now available with extra footage (not much). The consensus, though - and I agree - is that the shorter one is the better version.

The DVD is available (Region 2) with both versions of the film, and a plethora of extras, including Christopher Lee on a commentary track.


----------



## Dave (Mar 15, 2004)

I've just watched this. I think it's very cleverly done and the acting is good. Christopher Lee has been quoted as saying that it is one of the best things he's done, and Edward Woodward actually has to act (as a Christian Scottish Sergeant), instead of being that same English character he plays in any American TV show he appears in.

I wouldn't say that it was the best British horror movie ever. It has become dated; I think it needs to be seen contemporary to 'Hair', hippy counter-culture, and other 70's things such a 'Rollerball', 'Logan's Run' and 'Zardoz' to be fully appreciated.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *
> I wouldn't say that it was the best British horror movie ever. It has become dated; I think it needs to be seen contemporary to 'Hair', hippy counter-culture, and other 70's things such a 'Rollerball', 'Logan's Run' and 'Zardoz' to be fully appreciated. *


To be honest, I don't really think it seemed that dated.  I could imagine that village looking essentially the same today as it did when this was filmed, although I suppose the element of hippy cultishness wouldn't be as relevant today.

Edward Woodward was great - and even though I thought I knew a lot about the movie, the ending really managed to surprise me.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 6, 2004)

Please post all POV on The Wicker Man here


----------



## polymorphikos (Nov 6, 2004)

I will start by saying that this film rests in large part upon its ending, and so people should probably not come in here unless they have already seen the film, or do not mind knowing what is going to happen before hand. 








That said, I really liked this film. I saw it about a year ago, and found it to inescapably chilling. Not only in the final scene with the Wicker Man, but in the ghostly, Garden of Earthly-delights feel that runs through so much of the film. The barefaced lying of the villagers is eerily convincing, and their seeming lack of care for the little girl (name escapes me) is very disturbing until you know the ending. And what and ending! I just can't get it out of my head. The idiocy of the islanders, the leading into this trap, the setting a man up for the fall by using his highest principles as his greatest weakness, it has something to it. And then you get the scene in the Wicker Man, with Howie screaming at Lord Summerisle things that the Lord knows in his heart to be true, but refuses to admit to himself. 

You could read a pro-christian message into al this, but in reality it is a grim expose of the mule-headed adherence to faith that goes against all commonsense. Summerisle himself knowing that the island's fertility is directly attributable to the scientific genius of his predecesor, but warped and self-deluded by traditions, and ultimately doomed, as Howie says, to die himself.

As you can see, I like this film. The climax remains one of the most surprising and shocking things I've yet to see on film, creating true horror through the madness of it all. Gets my vote as one of the best horror films, ever!


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 7, 2004)

> You could read a pro-christian message into al this, but in reality it is a grim expose of the mule-headed adherence to faith that goes against all commonsense



I agree with most of what you say but differ in the fact that I found Christianity in its own way as pig-headed as the other religion. The sergeant's typical reaction to sex being a good example. Christianity never got to grips with the idea that sex was natural and not sinful. To me, this is a film about two religions unable to find common ground and both as bad and hypocritical as the other.

And, yes, I agree - a very good, thought provoking horror film


----------



## polymorphikos (Nov 7, 2004)

I agree. As I said, been about a year since I saw it, and I only watched it once. I pity film reviewers, so I'm having trouble remembering more than general themese and incidents. Going to rent it out again soon.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Wicker Man: Directors Cut or Theatrical Version?*

Hi guys. My copy of The Wicker Man on DVD arrived this morning so I will probably watch it tonight. The DVD comes with 2 versions though, the orginal theatrical version, and a directors cut that includes 15 minutes of new footage that was apparently lost for decades. Please dont tell me anything about the film (as I have never seen it), but I just wanted to know which version we are anaylsing (in case there is a different ending or something). I am right to assume the directors cut is the version of choice?


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Wicker Man: Directors Cut or Theatrical Version?*

The Director's cut adds a few extra scenes which reinforce the nature of the situation in question but as to one or the other? I don't think that it matters too much. The extra scenes are interesting but you don't really lose too much of the storyline by watching the original theatrical version. 

From a curiosity point of view I'd go with the director's cut (you can see the joins)


----------



## mac1 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Wicker Man: Directors Cut or Theatrical Version?*

OK Cool, gonna start watching in a while.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Not sure why I havent replyed to this thread yet, I watched it on Tuesday morning (at about 2am ) for the first time, and loved it. I agree with it being not being pro-christian though, it makes christianity look as farsical as the religion of Summerisle!

To be honest, I am not sure what I was expecting, but what I saw wasn't it. I think I expected a very dark overcast movie, but the Wicker Man is far from it. It is far more unusual in film grammer terms as its uneasyness comes not through mis en scene, but through direction, acting and POV.

In most of the film; the maypole scene being a prime example; what you are seeing on screen in not inherently frightening or unnerving, but Howie's presence makes it so. Its Howies portrayal of an outsider with no understanding of the Islands culture, and the way the film is shot from his POV that distances the viewer from the film, in an almost Guy Debord-esque Situationist fashion. The film predominantly shot handheld giving a lot of shake and move to the camera, this serves to increase the tension, but even when the camera is stationary it is generally distant and removed, thus adding to the feeling that you are but a helpless observer. I would almost go as far as to say that it is in its clever fast edits and unusual direction that the Wicker Man stands out, significant as its amazing ending may be.

The ending just wraps the whole puzzle together, but in some way its almost open ended. The film half suggests that if the crops dont grow next year Lord Summerisle himself might be sacrificed, but he almost seems too intelligent not to have considered that. His plan, flawless up to that point, surely isnt going to finish there Someone is obviously going to come after Howie to find out what happened to him, could it all be a vicious circle with the next stage already planned out? That was what it suggested to me.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 21, 2004)

I agree with your last paragraph on the possibility of Summerisle himself ending up in the same situation. When it is pointed out to him in the movie, he flatly refuses to acknowledge the possibility - which I found quite ironic in the sense that he cannot or will not acknowledge anything other than his own blind faith - and that this is what the whole movie was about - the stubbornness of a religion to acknowledge any alternative to its own point of view.

I think I might watch this one again just to make sure


----------



## polymorphikos (Nov 23, 2004)

The entire film is pervaded by the same terror that a clown brings.


----------

